# Systema video clip posted in Self Defense area....



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 24, 2006)

Educated feedback needed ASAP.

Thank you

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34252

:asian:


----------



## monkey (May 24, 2006)

I have a few xids on the russiansysema & it looks tai chi at time - kuntao at time & the rare art of empty jing.Empty force chi its said to be able to stop attackers at a distance-now on Bill Moyer the display this art & he is in disbaleaf at first then they let him feel a liitle- 1st time he says (I dont know)2nd try he says( him hand trembles)This give the player the energy to relase much like a mouse trap & found in tai chi-hsing i & paqua.Now there is footage i have from tape 19 I beleave on Dilman doing no touch K.O.-I also have Rick Moneymaker & a seminar were they show how to aquire the energy & use it right away,Mind you the energy will be low but effective to feel if done right.I wont say what they do is good or bad or work or not.What I can say is if this static electric like we get from carpets can be used & stored,Why put it past  or bring up the past & old terms of E.S.P. or telekontic or phycokinese- or witch craft.Who are we to say as we use 10% of our brains.There as some who can defy normal martial arts & break bricks -(no spaces & flat stack)There are thse who have incredable flexability & still some do what we can never exsplain,or dissmissedSo the question to ask is Can It be done by a martial artist in combat & work for that or any other possable way.Even the  lowest I.Q. person has some thing to offer-Point in fact (Instien)never made it past 3rd grade but came up with E=Mc2.Look ar Amadaus at 6 wrote compleat conchartos.Point in fact.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 24, 2006)

Uh yeah.  Anyway, still looking for experienced Systema players.


----------



## desousae (May 24, 2006)

Not sure if this will help, but here is a link to a school with a great instructor.  Maybe an email will answer your question http://russianmartialart.org/

I recently went to a seminar that featured Arthur and learned some basic, but mind blowing concepts.  But the thing I really took from the seminar was this: there is something more to systema that you could only learn by....learning the art.  

At one part of the seminar, Arthur was demonstrating punches and how to access the body before casting a blow onto your target.  He must have thought his uke had enough and asked if someone would like to experience a punch.  I have been punch many times over, especially in the gut, so I figured this would be pretty routine.  The first time he hit me, it was a basic punch, not too bad.  The next time he hit me, he centered my body and bam!  It forced me to step back.  Then he not only centered my body, but did something with his fist that when he hit me, not only forced me back, but sent a chill all the way into my groin, up into my eyes.

Three days later, I was getting dressed for work and my wife asked what happened to me.  I looked down at my gut and noticed it was actually representing a bullseye.  Yellow, Green, and black about the size of a pizza covering my body.


----------



## desousae (May 24, 2006)

Sorry one other think I did learn that my pertain to that video.  

During the seminar, Arthur had asked for two people to hold onto each one of his arms.  One went to each arm and held it.  He then looked at them and said they should hold him as if they were trying to rip his arms out.  With ease, he was able to get both men to slam into each other, knock to the ground and walk away from it.

He had explained that systema uses alot of muscle and joint manipulation.  Giving your opponent what they want and using your mind, joints and muscles as a way to explode on to the attacker.


On another note, my instructor went to a Diman seminar and learned some things that he proved to our class.  One of which blew my mind away.  He had me lay on the floor and hold my arms up.  He tried to press them to the ground, but could not move them.  The he had my place my arms on the ground, waved his arms around (I believe messing with my chi).  Then he had me put my arms up for round two.  This time, I could not resist.  With the slightest touch, he was able to bring my arms down.  Then, he moved his hands around again and round three was the same as the first.

My take is this:  never stop learning, because we will never fully learn what is out there.


----------



## Marvin (May 24, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Even the lowest I.Q. person has some thing to offer-Point in fact (Instien)never made it past 3rd grade but came up with E=Mc2.


 
Er... If you mean Einstein, not really
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Einstein


----------



## budoboy (May 25, 2006)

I think the video speaks pretty well for itself although I can understand some questions people might have.

I've been training in Systema for a little over two years and have trained with Vladimir and Mikhail so I had some reference.  I was at the seminar the film was taken at.  Besides Systema I trained in the Bujinkan for 16 years.  I am a police officer and have attended defensive tactics, baton and firearms instructor's schools.

Anyways where to start?  First I would like to say Vladimir and Mikhail (guy in the video) are very very good martial artists.  Mikhail and Vladimir are both former Spetsnaz guys.  I haven't seen their Spetsnaz membership cards  but have seen enough to believe them.

Second the training IS sometimes cooperative in nature.  Early on it is important to help your training partners relax so they can move efficiently and creatively.  If you apply too much pressure too soon people have a tendency to seize up, hold their breath and stand flat footed.  This could be deadly especially when dealing with larger, better skilled or armed adversaries.

Often people roll or take interesting falls because they DECIDE to.  This does not mean they did not lose their balance though.  This is so they don't fall on their knees, elbows, back or head.  Seems like a sensible alternative especially on a hard floor.  To resist falling often means teeter tottering on one foot in front of your partner who could very easily strike you or cause you to crash in a less gracious manner.

Third people often mistake training videos for what a martial art would look like in real combat.  Kind of silly since training partners don't want to risk having their heads knocked off or shoulders broken just to make a convincing video.  It is much better to work at a relatively slow pace and follow where the force is taking you.  Otherwise bad things can happen including unforseable accidents.

In real life people aren't going to flip in the air and do somersaults (generally).  They are going to YELP! and hit the floor in a heap.  Not nearly as cool looking though.

I remember being at a Vladimir seminar where he was showing some really impressive and dynamic work.  After Vladimir was through and everyone walked off he commented that much simpler work was all that was necessary but that people liked seeing the complicated stuff.  I was really taken aback by his honesty.

When you watch Mikhail he usually is very straight to the point.  He usually ends things with a couple well-placed and well-timed punches.  I spoke to one of Mikhail's 20-year students while in Moscow and he told me many stories about Mikhail knocking out opponents on the street (including himself twice when he challenged him early on).

Mikhail and Vladimir are certainly the real deal however beware of making too many generalizations from videos.

Jeff Sherwin


----------

